# need help to oc x5675 on this bios



## dalyzeka (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi, i'm new to OC and need help to OC x5675 to 4~4.3 Ghz on this bios , please guide me in detail if u can,bios settings can be seen in this video.Thx
vimeo.com/492591000?ref


----------



## dalyzeka (Dec 20, 2020)

here's my bios's SS


----------

